# Shoulder pain :(



## Bunchy09

Hi everyone,

I've got a pain in my shoulder, have had it on and off for a few days now but I'm getting worried.
I haven't had any bleeding or spotting, have had cramps especially in the mornings when they have been quite bad but nothing major I don't think. 
The pain is in my right shoulder, it kind of aches and it's now tender to touch. I've got back problems so could it be linked to that? Should I be worried?
Any advice would be gladly welcomed. Thank you xxx


----------



## sar35

have you got an EPU you can ring for advice? thinking of you x

how far gone are you


----------



## Bunchy09

I'm 5w + 4. I think I'll ring GP for advice. It's coming &
going. Hubby doesn't seem to be too worried but I can't help but worry! xxx


----------



## blueinsure

I would say contact your physician, before trying anything else.


----------



## sincerevon

I had shoulder pain in early pregnancy. I was SO concerned that something was going to be wrong. I had my beta levels checked and they were doubling, and then a scan at 6w3d showed that beanie baby was in the right place. Just to show that there isn't always something wrong when you have shoulder pain. However, I did go to the doctor and mention it to get it checked out. Best wishes to you!


----------



## louise1302

hope everything is ok hun x


----------



## v2007

I would call your Early Pregnancy Unit as shoulder pain can be a sign that baby is not in the right place. 

I hope you can get seen and everything is ok. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

V xxxx


----------



## Mindy_mini

Shoulder pain can be an indicator of ectopic pregnancy go to see your EPU or GP asap


----------



## Bunchy09

I have phoned gp, they are getting duty doctor to phone me back. When I spoke to the receptionist she asked me what the problem is so I said I'm 5 weeks pregnant & have pain in my right shoulder & she said 'so you phoning about pain relief?' so I said well not really I'm a bit concerned about having shoulder pain during early pregnancy & she just said I'll get the doctor to phone when they are available in a really abrubt way. Not the kind of attitude I'm looking for right now to be honest.
Thank you for all of your responses.
Fingers crossed everything is ok with my little bunchkin.
xxx


----------



## Bunchy09

Ok just spoken to the doctor. She said to take some paracetamol and see if it eases
off, if it becomes a constant pain or very painful I should go to A&E. She said the fact I haven't got any bleeding or spotting & no bad cramping is a reassuring sign but to go and get it checked anyway if it gets worse. So I have taken some
paracetamol and I am going to sit & rest to see how
it goes.
Really worried as hubby is going away for 3 weeks for work tomorrow. 
Please let everything be ok and let it be that I've strained it
somehow rather than anything else.


----------



## ginasgemz

Best wishes to you! :hugs: I personally wouldn't think that it's ectopic pregnancy related..I've had one about 6 months ago and the shoulder pain was sudden and severe (so much that I couldn't even breathe!). It is caused by the blood pushing on certain nerves, so for shoulder pain you'd actually have to rupture already if it is an ectopic. Ruptured ectopic has many other symptoms (terrible dizziness, passing out, severe weakness) and unbelievable pain too..I know it can be different for everyone but I'd say these syptoms don't linger around for days or weeks, because it's a very sudden emergency..
I am just saying it, so try to not to worry, but if you suddenly feel worse then definitely head to the ER. Otherwise it must be a pulled muscle or something else!!!


----------



## Bunchy09

Thank you so much for saying this. Part of me is thinking that I haven't bled
or had pains on one side and the cramps I have had haven't been really painful, just AF like cramps. I don't feel unwell, apart from some MS ealier today. The pain is
getting worse & is strongest in my shoulder but it's in my neck and upper arm too. I guess shoulder pain at this stage in pregnancy is always scary & you automatically think the worst. I am trying not to think about it too
much and give paracetamol chance to work & then go to A&E in the morning if it gets
much worse or any other signs appear.
Just praying at the moment
xxx


----------



## amym

Oh honey I'm sure it will be fine, though I understand why you're worried. Keep praying, I will too! Hopefully paracetamol will help x


----------



## Bunchy09

A bit of an update. Paracetamol worked and pain has subsides, apparetly ectopic shoulder pain doesn't go with paracetamol according to doc???? So that has reassured me. I am going to keep an eye on things and see how I go. Hubby has a suspicion that as my boobs have grown so much & bra is so tight now it might be pulling down on my shoulder & that's what's causing the pain. I have my doubts as my whole shoulder was aching, not sure if tight bra could have that effect???? Anyway I am going to try to sleep tonight as didn't last night at all.
Thank you for all your support, I found it so hard today, I convinced myself something was wrong & knowing you girls were here have me such comfort.
Xxx


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Heya, shoulder pain can also be a sign of trapped wind :) according to my doc :)


----------



## Bunchy09

I did have trapped wind yesterday (blush!) so maybe that was it!

xxx


----------



## NZNiki

hey bunchy - no question - my shoulder pain has been after almost every meal and sometimes without food!?!?! It is intense and alwasy onthe same side. Fx it is all good (not so good when you have it) but nothing to serious... waling helps ease the pain and gets baddie gases out... My DH thinks I have turned in to a really loud, smelly whoopy cushion during pg.. lol... hope this helps.. n x


----------



## Bunchy09

Thank you :)


----------



## crazyguider

i have just found this thread and its sort of reasurred me 
i have been having dull aching on both shoulders going down to my arms 
especcially after dinner. I have been so burpy though and i am hoping its gas x
hope you are ok now


----------



## lulu35

ive been in and out of the epu unit all week because of the shoulder pain i have had in my left shoulder and the left side of my back, ive had bloods taken and two internal scans (one on tues and one yesterday) showed nothing in my uterus but my hcg levels were high enough to confirm there was a pregnancy but not high enough to show on scan....the ray of hope i can give you is that today i went in for another internal scan and at less than 5 weeks pregnant they saw the sac (in the uterus) and what she thought was the start of the yolk sac....my shoulder is still sore and the midwife said i should see my doc about getting tested for gall stones as thats also a symptom and with the rise of hormones in my body it could have aggrivated my gall bladder.....sorry my reply is so long x


----------



## lulu35

Bunchy09 said:


> A bit of an update. Paracetamol worked and pain has subsides, apparetly ectopic shoulder pain doesn't go with paracetamol according to doc???? So that has reassured me. I am going to keep an eye on things and see how I go. Hubby has a suspicion that as my boobs have grown so much & bra is so tight now it might be pulling down on my shoulder & that's what's causing the pain. I have my doubts as my whole shoulder was aching, not sure if tight bra could have that effect???? Anyway I am going to try to sleep tonight as didn't last night at all.
> Thank you for all your support, I found it so hard today, I convinced myself something was wrong & knowing you girls were here have me such comfort.
> Xxx

just thought i would add that if it was ectopic (like i thought i had) then it would be just the tip of your shoulder that would be sore and not the whole area...hope this helps you x


----------



## Water Baby

Hi, I don't know if this helps, I had an EP in Jan and had NO shoulder tip pain!? But this time round, a few days before my early scan I DID have shoulder tip pain but the scan shows everything is where it should be so try not to panic. It could be anything. I've turned into a complete wind bag too LOL so put it down to that!!

FX'd for you xxx


----------



## crazyguider

I had my gallbladder out three years ago and i know the pain they mean its a weird kind of pain. Gallstones are horrid! 
soooo painful. when I had them the women in the next bed said that she had had an 8lb baby breach! and she said she would rather do that again than have gall stones!


----------

